# Noobie fert question



## RudeDogg1 (22 Nov 2010)

Be gentle im new to keeping aquatic plants lol

If I use the Tropica liquid ferts do I need to add anything else to the water collum apart from CO2 which ill be injecting?

Im going to be using tropica substrate capped with sand and im going to pop in a few plant tabs to give them a good start.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Nov 2010)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> Be gentle im new to keeping aquatic plants lol
> 
> If I use the Tropica liquid ferts do I need to add anything else to the water collum apart from CO2 which ill be injecting?
> 
> Im going to be using tropica substrate capped with sand and im going to pop in a few plant tabs to give them a good start.




Hi 

if your dosing Tropica Niturtion only you will need some NPK as this fertz does not contain any, you would be better dosing Tropica Niturtion + as this contains NPK and you will require some liquid carbon as well as your Co2.

Regards
paul.


----------



## danmil3s (22 Nov 2010)

why liquid carbon as well as your Co2. i know you can use both but thought with gas co2 liquid carbon was unnecessary


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Nov 2010)

I dose both and this is my result.






Regards
Paul


----------



## RudeDogg1 (22 Nov 2010)

Ive got + but arnt u ment to only use that till its fully stocked with fish? Thats what it says on the instructions anyway then u swop for the normal tropica one. Whats NPK? lol


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Nov 2010)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> Ive got + but arnt u ment to only use that till its fully stocked with fish? Thats what it says on the instructions anyway then u swop for the normal tropica one. Whats NPK? lol



Forget the stocking - if you have living plants within the water column - you need to add fertz. If you have the tropica + thats good all in one solutions and NPk = N - Nitrogen, P - phosphorus and K - Potassium 

Regards
paul


----------



## RudeDogg1 (22 Nov 2010)

I think you misunder stood me on the instructions for the plant nutrition + instructions it says its for aquariums with few fish so there is not enough n & p created by fish poop ect. And you use the normal tropica nutrition for a fully stocked one if that makes any sence


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Nov 2010)

Hi 

trust me - you need to add tropica + as there will not be sufficient fish waste. Have a look through other fertz threads and you will find that other members are dosing Tropica + with reasonable / semi heavy fish stocks and heavy planted tanks. have a read at John thread especially the fertz dosing. viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1253&start=50#p62640

Regards
paul


----------



## CeeJay (22 Nov 2010)

Hi all

You may also find that you have to increase the dose from Tropica's recommended amount. 
I know I did when I was using it in a heavily planted tank.


			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> I dose both and this is my result.


And very impressive it is too   
Good job Paul


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (23 Nov 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx Chris

Regards
paul.


----------



## danmil3s (23 Nov 2010)

it is a nice looking thank just didn't think it was necessary to dose both.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (27 Nov 2010)

How often do u need to dose liquid carbo if using co2 gas?


----------



## danmil3s (27 Nov 2010)

if your dosing easycarb you need to do it every day only last 12hours in the tank its not 100% necessary if you have stable gas injection. in some peoples opinion its not good for some plants and critters, there's a few articles on here discussing it .


----------

